# How about a Last Call Request/Sightings/On Hold board?



## gw1400 (Jul 1, 2005)

A TUG members only board much like the Sightings/Distress board where members can post request, sightings and weeks on hold.  Members agree to use paypal from a checking account or pay the credit card surcharge.  Members can put in request for areas of interest.  Members holding weeks can post them.  This would unclutter the Sightings/Distress board.

JMHO.


----------



## xzhan02 (Jul 1, 2005)

Great idea !


----------



## gw1400 (Jul 26, 2005)

gw1400 said:
			
		

> This would unclutter the Sightings/Distress board.



Still think this is a good idea.


----------



## CaliDave (Jul 26, 2005)

I think its a good idea too..


----------



## bellesgirl (Jul 26, 2005)

*Agreed!*

Add my vote.  I would also like clarification of how it works if one member holds a week and another member pays for it.  Maybe that would be a good "sticky" on this new board.


----------



## Carol C (Jul 26, 2005)

I don't think it's a good idea, sorry to say. I'm not even sure it's a good idea to put a Last Call on hold just because you're excited about it and feel a TUGger should have it. Even though it's a generous gesture, it's a bit of a roulette game. And it also takes the week out of circulation for someone out there who may really want it, have the time off and funds, and would automatically confirm. Having said that, on the current Sightings board if someone posts looking for a sighting of a Last Call and another TUGger sees it online, then it's closer to a sure thing for putting it on hold for the requester. I know I'm going to be perceived by some a spoilsport, but I vote "no" to a special members-only board for Last Call.


----------



## Dani (Jul 26, 2005)

Carol,

  You spoilsport you     I agree and disagree. First, I agree with you.  I do not think we need a seperate board for Last Call weeks.  JMHO.   Do we need to create new boards to "unclutter" information?  Sometimes yes, sometimes no.  In this case, my vote would be no.  For the most part, any Last Call sighting that is of any value will be at the top of the board.  I don't think it's really that much clutter, but, that's JMHO.  

  Second, I do disagree in that I think that there is value to placing weeks on hold for people.  For one thing, this is really the only way to preserve top weeks for Tuggers.  I do agree however that if there is no interest in the week, release it ASAP.   Again, JMHO.


----------



## CaliDave (Jul 26, 2005)

bellesgirl said:
			
		

> Add my vote. I would also like clarification of how it works if one member holds a week and another member pays for it. Maybe that would be a good "sticky" on this new board.



I've done two different things.

I held a week for another tugger. We did a 3 way with RCI and it was a bit of a hassle, but it worked. He got it confirmed in his account.

Another tugger held a week for me. actually for my uncle. So I gave the tugger my credit card #, when you go to confirm a last call week, they allow you to use a different credit card than the one you used to hold it. So he confirmed with my credit card and put my uncle on the guest certificate.  

I do think its great when tuggers can post a Last Call wanted and someone is willing to hold it for them. Thats what tug is all about. 
Some people need to sleep at 2am and others (Dani) seem to be up all night.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 26, 2005)

About a year ago there was a reported bogus pay pal web site that took a lot of peoples money and who knows what else.

No pay pal for me,  

Sterling


----------



## J. Novak (Jul 26, 2005)

*Giving a fellow Tugger your CC #....*

seems like the easiest way to handle these transactions.  I kind of like the idea of a separate LC board. However, I haven't yet seen any LC weeks close to me--but maybe this winter some coastal weeks will show up. 


			
				CaliDave said:
			
		

> ...Another tugger held a week for me. actually for my uncle. So I gave the tugger my credit card #, when you go to confirm a last call week, they allow you to use a different credit card than the one you used to hold it. So he confirmed with my credit card and put my uncle on the guest certificate.....


----------



## Carol C (Jul 27, 2005)

Dani said:
			
		

> Carol,
> 
> You spoilsport you     I agree and disagree. First, I agree with you.  I do not think we need a seperate board for Last Call weeks.  JMHO.   Do we need to create new boards to "unclutter" information?  Sometimes yes, sometimes no.  In this case, my vote would be no.  For the most part, any Last Call sighting that is of any value will be at the top of the board.  I don't think it's really that much clutter, but, that's JMHO.
> 
> Second, I do disagree in that I think that there is value to placing weeks on hold for people.  For one thing, this is really the only way to preserve top weeks for Tuggers.  I do agree however that if there is no interest in the week, release it ASAP.   Again, JMHO.



Dani,

I've thought about it more, and "sure thing" resorts like Smuggs mid-summer are very desirable to TUGgers. So if active TUGgers have active TUG pals they trust and can work with on holds, three-ways, credit card transactions, it could work out well. 

But I still don't like the idea of a separate Last Call forum!


----------



## Dani (Jul 27, 2005)

Okay...the      symbol is offically my favorite symbol!!! LOL


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 28, 2005)

I post a lot of last calls that I find in the wee hours of the morning.  I prefer LC to stay within the sighting section. That is where I look for gems whether they are last calls or regular sightings. IMHO,I don't want to view sightings in two areas. 
I am not sure how I feel about placing desirable weeks on hold and taking them out of the pool. Although a very kind gesture indeed it may hinder another TUG member from getting the week. I ,for example work very long hours and it would be difficult for me to coordinate a complex trade that also involves credit card transactions. For others it would not be an issue.


----------

